# cars under LLC?



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

if i have a car for that's under LLC, Can i use it for Uber X/XL?

Uber said "no commercial branding"


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

If it doesn't have any logos or branding on it, I don't see the problem.


----------

